# Double sided safety razors.



## Coysquibbly (Nov 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find these kits? I have seen them around, but cannot remember who carries them?

Kevin


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 29, 2012)

Razor Heads

Anthony's a great guy to work with BTW.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, I do believe that is where I saw them. Second question. for those of us that don't have a metal lathe and tap and die accessories, Where would one go to have inserts made to screw the blade and end assembly into.
Again thanks for your help.

Kevin


----------



## Tom T (Nov 29, 2012)

I have seen them several places.  I think PSI has them.  lots of talk lately about PSI


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Nov 29, 2012)

you want a 1/4 20 tap is less than 5 dollars at your local hardware store.  you can get a brass insert but honestly I would just go ahead get the tap


----------



## airborne_r6 (Nov 30, 2012)

With the kits that The Golden Nib sells you shouldn't need an insert.  If you look at the picture of the 3-pack it shows how the pieces assemble.  The 1/4-20 stud on the base can screw directly into the handle. Wood or acrylic/resin will work great. Just buy a 1/4-20 tap at any hardware store and drill and tap a hole in the end of the handle.  Also, there is no reason for the base to need to be taken apart from the handle and it can be glued into the handle.  Just put a bit of epoxy in the hole before you thread the base in.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 30, 2012)

Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the imput. Very helpful indeed.

Kevin


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Dec 1, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.



I certainly do.  I have all of my fathers Gillette's safety razors.
Now I have friends that are using Straight razors.  I working up the money and courage to get one.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 1, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those? I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.


 
Oh yeah.  There are several sites dedicated to DE and straight razor shaving.  People spend crazy money on the vintage stuff.  New ones, especially no name, meh.  

Jason


----------



## frank123 (Dec 1, 2012)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.
> ...



Straight razors last a long time, my favorite one was made in 1891 and still shaves very well.

If you don't want to go through the hassle of learning honing and stropping  while you learn to use one, I recommend the Feather Artist Club which uses a replaceable blade (that is scary sharp, probably sharper than anything you'll achieve by honing and stropping).  If you want to go cheap at first, try the Dovo Shavette which gives several options of what kind of blade insert you can use, but is simple in design, and is probably available at a local barber or beauty supply or anywhere online.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 1, 2012)

frank123 said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > TellicoTurning said:
> ...


 
Whippeddog.com has great starter razors and strops.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 1, 2012)

The added advantage of the leather strop, it a good tool for tool for keeping your kids in line!  I know, my mother had one for that purpose.:biggrin:  She didn't have to use it often, just get it out and show it to her three ornery boys was usually enough. 

Coarse now days that would be frowned on.


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 1, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.



I use them, switched over from Gillette Fusion Pro-Glide a year ago, and after about a one month learning curve, I am having the best shaves of my life.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 1, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.



People like me that have beards prefer a safety razor because the long beard hair gets caught between the blades on disposable razors.  You could use a beard trimmer, but I use a standard safety razor.  Just rinse out the hairs.

I may have to get one of those.


----------



## panamag8or (Dec 1, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.



Every day. My face loves me for it, too.


----------



## pfbarney (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been using a DE razor for years now.  My wife says I shave like an old man because I lather up with a brush too, but I explained to her a real old man would use a straight razor.  I can't bring myself to make the leap though.

I have a three of the DE heads from The Golden Nib, but I've been in the process of moving and haven't gotten around to making handles for them yet.


----------



## CatSmasher (Dec 3, 2012)

I used one of the heads from Goldne Nib and a Mach three razor kit.  The base from Golden Nib fits into the 7mm tube pretty well and a little JB weld holds it together nicely.  I have been using mine for several months with no issues.  I didn't like the shave from the Golden Nib head all that much, but the head off of my EdwinJagger razor screws right in with no problems.

I started shaving with a DE razor about a year ago and I will never go back to disposables.  It takes three passes, but I get a better shave than ever now.  I also save a ton of money.  I buy razor blades in the 100 pack for about $25 - that is 25 cents a blade.  I change blades once a week.  Compare that to the disposables, it will amaze you how much money you throw away on those four and five blade monstrosities.

Cat


----------



## TomW (Dec 3, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Do people still use those?   I haven't shaved with a double edged blade since I was 19...over 50 years ago.



Absolutely... With brand new Feather New-Hi stainless blade each time...heaven!

Tom


----------



## airborne_r6 (Dec 4, 2012)

CatSmasher said:


> I used one of the heads from Goldne Nib and a Mach three razor kit.  The base from Golden Nib fits into the 7mm tube pretty well and a little JB weld holds it together nicely.  I have been using mine for several months with no issues.  I didn't like the shave from the Golden Nib head all that much, but the head off of my EdwinJagger razor screws right in with no problems...



So the EJ heads will fit the base that comes with the heads from TGN?


----------



## CatSmasher (Dec 9, 2012)

airborne_r6 said:


> CatSmasher said:
> 
> 
> > I used one of the heads from Goldne Nib and a Mach three razor kit.  The base from Golden Nib fits into the 7mm tube pretty well and a little JB weld holds it together nicely.  I have been using mine for several months with no issues.  I didn't like the shave from the Golden Nib head all that much, but the head off of my EdwinJagger razor screws right in with no problems...
> ...



Mine did.


----------



## wiz9777 (Dec 10, 2012)

I use a straight razor on my face and a Mach 3 on my head. I am not brave enough to try the cutthroat on my scalp yet. This looks like a great intermediate step.


----------

